# Hrawkeye Ttf



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Knocked up a TTF hrawkeye today.
I took Hrawk's design, printed it out, and just extended the forks up and made them a bit thicker.

It fits perfectly in my Levi's back pocket - I shot it a few times today (no catchbox setup, so limited shots) and it shot nicely. I'll give a proper review of it tomorrow.

I wanted to make it TTF as my favourite carry-around slingshots are my Hrawkeyes, and my favourite plinking slingshot is my Axiom - so I'm trying to combine both without basterdising it too much.

I'll make some more - this is just a first go-er, but after a few coats of wax, it feels like it wants to go outside and tear up some cans!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice man!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

sweet... cant wait to see her all waxed up and dressed with a sexy set of bands... maybe trible blacks


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'll put some zippy little numbers on them today. Double blacks, I think.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good job, the addition of the side mounts looks great, some black would really make it a speedy bugger


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

The TTForkeye
Banded with 40-20mm TBB tapers, rusty balls at the ready. Can Killer tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

giggidy


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one... good job buddy!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's the virgin voyage of the TTForkeye. Love it.

The bands in the video broke quickly, so I put on a very amicable 20mm straight cut blacks - had a **** fun session after that. This is quickly becoming my favourite slingshot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a classic Outside The Forks (OTF) arrangement ... the bands are stretched outside the forks, not through the forks (not TTF). Nice job!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Charlies, thanks for the clarification - I thought it was the bands travel direction that defined the name, not the attachment. I stand corrected!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice TTF design and excellent video ABG

and Hrawk is right... even though I hate rainbows


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Go back to the glossary section and read Flatband's list carefully.

Let us ignore pfs and stickshot slingshots for a moment. No matter what the arrangement of the bands, if the fork is held steady and you do not flip when you shoot, the pouch and at least some part of the bands are going to go between the forks. Ask yourself what "outside the forks" means. Surely you do not really think that if at draw the bands stretch to the outside of the forks then the ammo and at least part of the bands do not go through the forks !!!

As for the path of the ammo, if the fork is held steady (no flip shooting) and you do not use the "speed bump" effect when releasing the pouch, the ammo will go betweend the forks, NO MATTER WHAT THE BAND ARRANGEMENT ... NO MATTER WHETHER THE BANDS ARE STRETCHED OVER THE FORK TIPS, STRETCHED AROUND THE OUTSIDE OF THE FORK TIPS, OR STRETCHED BETWEEN THE FORK TIPS.

There are only a few forces acting on the ammo. One force is that of the bands. The vector is a straight line down the middle of the bands to the point at which they contact the fork. Another force is gravity ... it acts perpendicular to the surface of the earth, pulling the ammo down. The third major force is air resistance. Assume you ammo is spherical. Then air resistance will not give the ammo any upward lift. So the CENTER of your ammo is going to follow the band vector, with a slight downward vector from gravity. Your ammo is a 3 dimensional object. Even if gravity was not acting, at least the bottom half of your ammo will pass through the forks. This is all just dead simple physics, which I learned in grade 7. The ONLY way to move a body is to apply force. There is no magic.

Here is a challenge for anyone. Take a flat board, fix it firmly in a vice, and attach bands and pouch so that the bands are stretched over the top of the board. Use a mechanical release that does not impart any upward force on the pouch. Fire a number of test shots. You will find that the ammo does NOT magically fly over the top of the board ... you will smack it every time.

So how do you get ammo to fly over the top of your forks, or to put it another way, how can you shoot a pfs or a stick shot? You either have to flip the frame down out of the way of the path of the ammo, or you have to supply an upward force on the ammo. Generally the upward force is supplied by the "speed bump" effect ... what Dgui calls "tweaking the pouch". You twist the pouch and at release allow the bands to drag the pouch over the bump of your finger, which gives the pouch an upward toss.

At last I have a camera that records videos at 1000 frames per second. Within the next month, I hope to do a video demonstration showing the path of the ammo with various band arrangements.

If we are talking about the path the ammo takes when the slinghsot is fired, then EVERY slingshot is inherently TTF. It does not do newbies (nor anyone else for that matter) any good, (and causes some harm) to think there is some magical arrangement of the bands that will cause the ammo to fly over the forks. The only way to avoid the ammo going between the forks is to move the forks out of the way or to bounce the pouch upward.

I grant that there is a serious widespread lack of understanding about these matters. It would do the forum and its members well to clear up that confusion.

I intend no criticism of anyone by these comments, but rather I hope to help folks understand better what is happening when they shoot.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

But I shoot standing on my head quite a bit. 

I think we need another thread for this. Charles makes sense for sure. For example, the old whammo shooters can be setup ttf or otf as shown in his attachment video. I will call this slingshot simply the Forkeye in honour of your above rant, Charles. Hee Hee!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No rant ... just a suggestion for terminological clarity, based on a bit of physics, logic, and common sense. No matter what you call it, you did a nice job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll still call it otf.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]


Charles said:


> [...] the ammo will go betweend the forks, NO MATTER WHAT THE BAND ARRANGEMENT [...]


i agree with you buddy but i (or the 5 different types of medication i currently have in me) thought it must be possible one way or another. at first i tied both ends on one fork which resulted on all ammo on the forks. then i tried shooting rubber airplanes as ammo which resulted in a few going through the fork but i ended up with this setup. all shots outside the fork.

just in case this thread got too serious for some









cheers[/background]


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

lol ifix, I missed that reply. U dork.

Ok, I've updated the Forkeye, it's Mk2 now (not Hawk's MK2!).

http://slingshotforu...44-forkeye-mk2/

I've extended the forks so you can double the bands over and have them near the tip, giving me the choice to use thin bands normally, or wide bands doubled with a bit of space between my finger and the bands.

Also widended the forks a little, so they're strong enough to take really hard forkhits (I haven't had one for quite a while now) and another big reason for widening the base of the forks was to incorporate a 5mm horizontal bit for band grooves.

The forks are super easy to put bands onto as they're nice and wide. So far, my persuit for my favourite slingshot is continuing. There are changes to be made, but for now, this one has me grinning when I shoot it.

Hrawk, I'm interested to see your ideas on the mutation from the hrawkeye when you receive your very rough, but ready Forkeye this week.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I've recently gotten into tubes since I bought some 1842 tubes. I cut a thin slot in my #3 Forkeye so I could squeeze in some tubes. I cut it with a Dozuki saw, then widened the slot a little with a coping saw. It's pulled in once, and is slightly proud of the inside of the fork, so I can see if if it's slipped a little. It's pretty well in there.





  








New Tube Slot




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 22, 2012




Cut a slot for my 1842 tubes in my forkeye #3.









  








New Tube Slot




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 22, 2012




Cut a slot for my 1842 tubes in my forkeye #3.


----------

